# Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Hallo meine Lieben,

eine Freundin aus den Staaten hat mir gestern eine Mail mit einer, meiner Meinung nach, sehr interessanten Idee geschickt, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte! Also die Idee, nicht die Mail! 

Der US Elektro Ingeneur Scott Brusaw möchte mit seiner, "Solar Roadway" getauften, Idee gleich mehrere Probleme aufeinmal lösen, darunter auch die Weltweite Energieversorgung. Was sich im ersten Moment völlig utopisch anhört, ist aber vom Konzept her aufjeden Fall ein Versuch wert. Herr Brusaw schlägt vor, dass Straßen, anstatt wie bisher aus typischen Aspahltbelegen, in Zukunft aus etwa 4*4 Meter großen Panelen bestehen sollen. Jedes dieser Panele ist ansich eine komplett abgeschloßene Einheit und erlaubt neben der dynamischen Verkehrsteuerung, durch eingebaute LEDs, auch die Erzeugung von Strom. Dieses wird durch eine durchsichtige Oberfläche ermöglicht, so das einfallendes Sonnenlicht mit hilfe einer eingebauten Solarzelle zur Stromerzeugung verwendet werden kann.

Nach Schätzugen von Solar Roadways würden ungefähr 5 Milliarden solcher Panele benötigt um die bisher asphaltierte Oberfläche der USA zu ersetzen, was theoretisch ausreichen soll um die ganze Welt mit Strom zu versorgen. Natürlich soll gleichzeitig auch noch die Verkehrssicherheit durch das ganze erhöht werden.

Also alles in allen finde ich diese Idee richtig gut und selbst wenn es nicht alle Problem löst  , wäre es doch gut wenn so etwas begetragen werden kann.

Hier mal ein kleines Video dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ep4L18zOEYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Quelle: Solar Roadways - A Real Solution

Weiter Informationen: Solarzellen-Straßenbelag soll Energieprobleme lösen: Marktnachrichten

Ps: Ja ich weiß, es ist kein reines IT Thema, aber immerhin stecken in diesen Panelen schon eine Menge IT-Technik. 

Pps: So meine erste Usernews. Jetzt dürft ihr mich treten.


----------



## GxGamer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ich find die Idee mal sowas von geil.
Strassen die Energie produzieren, nicht zufrieren und Informationen anzeigen.

Aber ich wette, das scheitert am Kostenumfang.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Finde die Idee an sich gut nut müßten dann noch einige Probleme gelöst werden, dann könnte man das wirklich machen.

1.was ist mit der Wiederstandskraft der Durchsichtigen Oberfläche, gegen Kratzer?

2. was halten die Dinger aus? ich beziehe mich auf Schwerlastverkehr.

3. Und was ist wenn LEDs hin sind? oder etwas anderes? kann man die schnell und einfach wechseln?

4. wie teuer sind die?

5. was ist nach gebrauch mit der entsorgung oder reperatur?

6. Was ist mit er Haftung auf den Belag?


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Naja, ganz nette Idee, aber ich glaub die ist nicht wirklich zu 100% zu Ende gedacht.

Wie hält das Ding bitte 20-30 Jahre 30 Tonner aus, die über Sie hinweg rollen? Ich mein selbst asphaltierte Straßen machen da schlapp, genau wie betonierte...

Wie ist die Oberfläche? Das sieht mir VERDAMMT glatt aus. Da will ich nicht drauf fahren müssen, wenn es regnet oder schneit... Das scheint ja GLAS zu sein  Das ist jetzt nicht grad die perfekte Oberfläche um aus 240km/h ne Vollbremsung hin zu legen, oder auch nur etwas schneller durch ne Kurve zu fahren.

Wie verhindert man, dass der Abrieb von Reifen, Staub etc etc. die Oberfläche dicht macht und damit die Solarzellen keinen Strom mehr erzeugen können?

Was macht man nachts? Da scheint keine Sonne (ok, es gibt Möglichkeiten den Strom zu speichern, aber darüber haben die sich scheinbar keine Gedanken gemacht..)

Also wenn dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dazu noch große Spulen zu bauen, und damit die Batterien von Autos während der Fahrt auf zu laden. Aber sonst? Also ich bin da überhaupt nicht überzeugt..


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

An sich finde ich die Idee sehr interessant, allerdings frage ich mich momentan ebenfalls wie GxGamer, wie viel ein Modul + Installation kosten würde bzw. wie viel der komplette Austausch kosten würde.

Andere Frage: Wie sieht das denn mit dem Diebstahlschutz aus? Nicht, dass man nachher überall Schlaglöcher hat, weil die Hälfte der Module fehlt oder so.


----------



## Z28LET (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Und wie haltbar sind die Dinger?
Wenn täglich hunderte mehrere 10 Tonnen schwere LKWs da drüber donnern?
Dann noch tausende normale PKWs.

Sommer grosse Hitze, Winter sehr kalt, alles im Zusammenhang mit den oben beschriebenen Belastungen.

Ausserdem, wie laut sind die Abrollgeräusche?
Schliesslich werden immer mehr Autobahnen mit Flüsterasphalt gemacht.


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Erstmal zu News. Gut aufgebaut uns uper vom Inhalt her  Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Gute erste Usernews


Zum Thema. 

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen auf Glas zu fahnre. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass eine Glasschicht aus Glas, welche so hart wie Stahl ist, diese Zellen schützen soll. Ich stelle mir das gerade bei Regen oder Schnee vor. Das müsste man dann noch klären, weil wenn das richtiges Glas ist gute Nacht 

An sich ein konstruktiver Vorschlag aber nicht umsetzbar, da:

a) zu teuer
b) Sicherheit (Glas auf Deutschen Autobahnen? )
c) LEDs lenken die Autofahrer nur ab

Guter Vorschlag aber ich bleib lieber beim Asphalt 

Wenn es ausgereift ist und es nach Deutschland kommen sollte, lass ich mich eines besseren Belehren


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ja, ein Teil der Frage flogen mir auch direkt durchs Vakuum, aber die Herrn sind ja noch im Prototypenstadium und so vermute ich mal haben sie auf viel Fragen auch noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Es gibt ja schon heute viel Elektromüll, aber wie sieht das denn erst aus, wenn man einen Haufen Platinen aufgrund von Schäden und Alterung austauschen müsste?

Von daher sollten die Elektronikbestandteile auch ziemlich langlebig bzw. gut recyclebar sein, damit es wirklich möglichst umfreundlich ist.

P.S.: Mist, Martin hat das Problem ja schon vorher erwähnt. Naja, egal, dann gibt es halt zwei Posts, in denen es um das Problem der Entsorgung geht.


----------



## robbe (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Sowas ist mal wieder ein Fall von "Klasse Idee, wird es aber sicher nie geben." In den letzten Jahren gab es immer so viele tolle Ideen, die irgendwelche riesigen Probleme der Welt lösen sollten. Aber von sowas liest man einmal was und dann hört man nie wieder was davon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Klingt interessant, nur der Aufwand dürfte mehr als erhbelich sein. Nur wie sieht es im Winter aus, wegen der Streumaterialien sowie der spiegelnden Oberfläche? Die müßten erst mal eine Teststrecke bauen um zu sehen ob es sich so überhaupt umsetzen ließe.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Kriminalstatistik 2050: Diebstahl von Straßenbelag hat sich massiv erhöht


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Wobei man das schon irgendwie sicher machen KÖNNTE nur das kostet halt wieder mehr...


----------



## KrHome (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ja, ein Teil der Frage flogen mir auch direkt durchs Vakuum, aber die Herrn sind ja noch im Prototypenstadium und so vermute ich mal haben sie auf viel Fragen auch noch keine Antwort.


Man muss die Teile doch garnicht überall verlegen. Es reichen ja beispielsweise schon Fußgängerzonen. Viel wichtiger als die Frage, ob da ein 40 Tonner im Winter drüber fahren kann, ist die Tatsache, dass diese Technologie neben anderen ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung dezentrale Energieversorgung und damit weg von der Abhängigkeit großer Energiekonzerne ist.

Ich find's großartig! Danke für die News!


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ich weiß natürlich auch nicht ob sich das alles Lösen lässt, aber ich denke wenn es keiner Versucht, werden wir es wohl auch nie herausbekommen.  Wer weiß, vielleicht ist das in kleineren Maßstab oder in einer abgeleiteten Version eine Lösung und leistet seinen Beitrag? 

Ich bin für jeden Schritt in diese Richtung dankbar.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Frage, ob da ein 40 Tonner im Winter drüber fahren kann, ist die Tatsache, dass diese Technologie neben anderen ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung dezentrale Energieversorgung und damit weg von der Abhängigkeit großer Energiekonzerne ist.


Ja genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Und wer macht die Panels sauber? Die Blondine mit dem Staubsauger?

Statt alle Belege zu zerstören kann man sie ja auch ENTLANG der Autobahn in der höhe bauen wo sie vom Regen gereinigt werden und nebenbei alle Radarkästen abmontieren, brauchen auch Strom


----------



## knuffbiber (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Naja, solange auf den Dächern unserer Häuser noch wesentlich unkompliziertere und effizientere Nutzfläche zur Verfügung steht für Solarpannels, wird diese Idee wohl auch nur ein weiteres Hirngespinst bleiben. Stellt euch nur mal vor, bei nasser Strasse mit dem Motorrad auf Glas zu fahrn...


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Blondine mit dem Staubsauger?


Hast du was gegen Blondinen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen Blondinen?



Ne im Gegenteil, und wenn sich noch staubsaugen noch besser


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ja, hört sich astronomisch teuer und nicht besonders langlebig an...


----------



## x-up (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich astronomisch teuer und nicht besonders langlebig an...



..... wie halt immer bei solchen neuen Sachen.

Das muss noch reifen, aber das kann dann dauern.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Alles ganz nett, aber Autos sollen in Zukunft durch vollautomatische Taxi-Kapseln auf einem Schienennetz ersetzt werden, wie ich in einigen Dokus sehen konnte. In diesem Fall dürfte sich diese Idee schon wieder erledigt haben ...


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ziemlich abstrakt die Idee. 

Vielleicht sollte man ein bischen kleiner anfangen und die Dinger erst mal in Dachziegelform bauen.


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

@Rolk: Sag das nicht zu laut, sonst klaut dir noch wer die Idee, weil sie gut klingt.

*Rolks Idee klauen geh*


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Bis das alles gemacht ist, ist die Sonne schon implodiert


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ihr redet von 30 tonnern, die wollen das in den USA machen wo gerne mal ~150 tonnen schwere Roadtrains rumgurken


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

@Darkfleet:
Dann haben wir ja noch ca. 5 Milliarden Jahre Zeit.

Ach ne, es wird ja schon auf der Erde in ca. 1 Milliarde Jahre zu heiß sein, da die Sonne sich ja ausdehnt.


----------



## Amigo (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Alles ganz nett, aber Autos sollen in Zukunft durch vollautomatische Taxi-Kapseln auf einem Schienennetz ersetzt werden, wie ich in einigen Dokus sehen konnte. In diesem Fall dürfte sich diese Idee schon wieder erledigt haben ...


 
Uargh, der Gedanke daran alleine... ich hoffe ja nicht! 

@News: Sehr interessantes Konzept...


----------



## fuddles (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Man könnt ja mal bei den Fahrradwegen anfangen mit sowas


----------



## Pagz (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Vorteil zu einefach auf jedes Haus ein paar Solarzellen stellen. Straßen kriegen meistens nicht so biel Licht ab wie höher gelegene Häußer, dazu kommt noch, dass das Licht durch den Abrieb der Reifen teilweise blockiert wird


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Die Idee is an sich nicht schlecht aber meine Vorredner haben da schon die Nachteile gepostet.

Was ich interessant finde wäre ein Straßenbelag (Asphalt) wo Spulen oder so eingebaut sind. Und durch das "darüberfahren" der Autos wird durch Induktion Spannung erzeugt. Das fänd ich mal interessant. Oder was die Franzakken vorhaben: Kleine Windräder an Autobahnbrücken die durch den Fahrtwind von LKW angetrieben werden und somit Energie für Anzeigetafeln etc. liefern.


----------



## sinthor4s (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

An sich ein geile und utopische Idee... aber wenn da erstmal der Dreck der Jahrzehnte drauf liegt kommt da auch kein Licht mehr durch


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Gerade in den USA gibt es doch jede Menge Wüste wo die Sonne nur so runterknallt. Warum also ausgerechnet die Strassen damit Pflastern? 





Arthuriel schrieb:


> @Rolk: Sag das nicht zu laut, sonst klaut dir noch wer die Idee, weil sie gut klingt.
> 
> *Rolks Idee klauen geh*


 
Nur zu. Hiermit mache ich mein Patent zu Allgemeingut.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Keiner wird dich treten....

Geile Idee wenn es klappen würde, leider kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das so ein riesen Projekt jemals in die Tat umgesetzt werden wird...da die Wartung etc ja echt enorm wäre...aber die Grundidee ist der Hammer, DANKE für diese News!!!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gerade in den USA gibt es doch jede Menge Wüste wo die Sonne nur so runterknallt. Warum also ausgerechnet die Strassen damit Pflastern?



Weil wir Menschen immer so dumm bleiben werden wie wirs schon immer waren. Nur das wir immer neuere Technologien haben mit denen wir noch mehr Schaden anrichten können.


----------



## boxleitnerb (23. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Und wenn es dann spiegelt, ist die ganze Straße blendend hell...da will ich nicht drauf fahren!


----------



## GPHENOM (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ich hab mal von nem System gelesen das den Druck der Fahrzeuge in Strom umwandeln sollte.
Einfach so spezielle Matten unter den Asphalt verlegen und schon sollte es funktionieren.
Hörte sich auf jeden Fall einfacher an als das System hier.


----------



## exa (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

ganz ehrlich? dämliche Idee, wegen der aufgeführten Probleme von wegen Reibungskoeffizient, Haltbarbeit (vor allem im Winter bei eindringender Nässe und anschließendem gefrieren), Kosten, entsorgung und Diebstahl

bessere Idee: wie groß ist wohl die Dachfläche der USA? ich denke mal auch die ist groß genug, ergo Solarziegel machen und fertig, die werden kaum beansprucht und vom Regen gereinigt


----------



## Icejester (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Tja. Ich würde mal sagen,  mit 4*4 Meter großen Paneelen klappt alles hervorragend, bis man die erste Kurve bauen möchte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Nur 5 Milliarden benötigte Panele? ^^

Stückpreis mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt 10K Euro ..... Mhh ... ne, so wird das nix.


----------



## Jan565 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Die Idee an sich ist sehr gut. Wieso auch nicht? Allerdings müsste so ein Panel formbar sein und nicht Solide. Denn der Untergrund gibt nach einigen Jahren nach. 

Wenn man die Idee aber weiter denken würde unter Berücksichtigung der von mir schon genannten nachteile, sollte so etwas machbar sein.


----------



## Genghis99 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

So ein Blödsinn.
Materialien, die die Belastung von 10.000 40 Tonnern (A5) täglich,  zuzüglich der 500.000 PKW täglich 365 Tage im Jahr aushalten gibts bloss in der SciFi.
Wie schon gesagt - Wartungs und Beschaffungskosten würden sich niemals rechnen.

Eine Andere Idee wäre natürlich die (erheblichen) Autobahnflächen mit herkömmlichen Solaranlagen zumindest teilweise zu nutzen (Überbauung). Dann könnten vielleicht Stadtautobahnen beleuchtet oder Verkehrszeichenanlagen betrieben werden.
Oder Photovoltaikanlagen in Lärmschutzanlagen integrieren. Auch würden in den Freiflächen eines Autobahnkreuzes grosse Windkraftanlagen kaum stören.

Den Ansatz aus der Fahrbahn selbst Energie zu gewinnen wäre anders denkbar - zöge man z.B. unter der Fahrbahn Rohre durch, könnte man die Erwärmung des Asphalt selbst (wird ja im Sommer 60-70°C heiss) mittels Wärmepumpentechnik nutzen. Gleichzeitig würde man durch eine solche Kühlung den Asphalt wiederum Stabilisieren, was der Haltbarkeit entgegen käme. Denkbar wäre auch eine Heizung im Winter - plus 0,5° reichen ja bekanntlich um Glatteis zu verhindern. Diese dann gleich aus Geothermie zu gewinnen wär besonders schlau.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Also ich bin gespannt ob das Ding einen Spezialtranport aushält der ca 600Tonnen hat. Etwa wenn grosse Kraftwerksbauteile transportiert werden oder so.

Dann sieht die Strasse aus wie wenn die Rote Armee durch die Stadt gedonnert wäre haha naja

Lg


----------



## Panto (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

dann müsste man ja die heutigen asphalt-straßen komplett abreißen um diese neue technik durchzusetzen. das heißt das es nur bei der idee bleiben wird. ein ding der unmöglichkeit ist das. außerdem kann man doch nicht auf glas fahren  die unfallrate würde sich verzehnfachen.


----------



## El Sativa (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

jede idee ist gut, solange sie nicht auf die realität trifft.


----------



## sinthor4s (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Allein um die Straßen der USA nur zu sanieren wären wohl iwas um die 1,2 Billionen $ nötig... von innovativen
Technologien ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Meza100 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Naja^^ es muss ja ned unbedingt den Straßenasphalt ersetzen oder ?
Allein, wenn nur einige Länder das bei ihren Gehwegen machen würden, würd auch viel Energie umgewandelt ^^
In Karlsruhe wird grad die Straßenbahn in der Innenstadt nach unten verlegt. Würd man die Fußwege mit solchen Panels machen, dann wärs wohl viel besser als bei so Straßen ^^
Auf Gehwegen läuft man bzw. fährt Fahrrad.
Jetzt ist aber die Frage wie es mit dem Bremsen, austauschen der LEDs,usw. ist.

Achja xD es muss ja ned sein, dass nur ein Land so etwas macht ^^ Wenn das einige Länder mitm Gehweg durchsetzen würden und auch weiter entwickeln würde.^^
Wobei es natürlich hohe Kosten mit sich bringen würde...


----------



## Stillfreemc (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Können die LED auch die Ideallinie auf einer einsamen bergstrasse anzeigen, 
und leuchten die dann auch rot auf wenn ich mich zu schnell auf eine kurve zubewege?

Fragen über fragen die noch geklärt werden müssen.


----------



## Kokopalme (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

bei 1:04 sagt er "This glas has to have the same traction as asphalt" und bei 1:30 sagt er "We know how to create this glas"(oder so was in der Art)


----------



## debalz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

An sich eine gute Idee überhaupt mal die Straße als Potential zu sehen. Aus Bewegung kann man Energie gewinnen und auf Straßen bewegt sich nun mal sehr viel! In den nächsten Jahren wird die Forschung nach alternativen Energiequellen immer intensiver je weniger Öl es gibt und ich bin sicher da wird sich auch was finden.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde wäre ein Straßenbelag (Asphalt) wo Spulen oder so eingebaut sind. Und durch das "darüberfahren" der Autos wird durch Induktion Spannung erzeugt. Das fänd ich mal interessant.



Im Grunde wäre das aber eine Wirbelstrombremse und die Energie um dagegen an zu kommen muss dann das Auto aufbringen. Auf GErade Strecke wäre das also schlicht ein Energietransfer und man würd Sprit verbrennen um daraus Strom zu machen. Geht es einen BErg runter wäre das ganze natürlich denkbar. Sobald sich Bremskraftrückgewinnung in Autos durchsetzt klaut man aber auch dann nur dem Auto seine Antriebsleistung.

 Oder was die Franzakken vorhaben: Kleine Windräder an Autobahnbrücken die durch den Fahrtwind von LKW angetrieben werden und somit Energie für Anzeigetafeln etc. liefern.[/QUOTE]



GPHENOM schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von nem System gelesen das den Druck der Fahrzeuge in Strom umwandeln sollte.
> Einfach so spezielle Matten unter den Asphalt verlegen und schon sollte es funktionieren.
> Hörte sich auf jeden Fall einfacher an als das System hier.


 Ist aktuell in Entwicklung(auch Niederschlag soll auf diesen Matte Energie liefern) und sicher eine spannende Sache. Das Problem bei dieser Piezotechnik ist nur dass diese Keramiken nicht die stabilsten sind.

@Topic: Wie schon von anderen angemerkt wäre eine Installation der Panels über oder neben der Straße wesentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## NCphalon (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Warum denkt ihr bei Glas immer an glatte Oberflächen?^^ So wie man Asphalt spiegelglatt walzen und schleifen kann kann man Glas auch auf Asphaltniveau aufrauhen und da es extrem hart ist hält es wahrscheinlich sogar länger als normaler Asphalt. Wenn man dieses Aufrauhen durch das Auftragen von Glasgranulat auf eine transparente, flexible Kunststoffschicht erzielt unter der dann wiederum flexible Solarmodule sitzen (solls ja geben) hat man einen extrem widerstandsfähigen, transparenten Straßenbelag.

Allerdings find ich die Idee von Genghis99 mit den Rohren/Schläuchen net schlecht, weil ich denke, dass der Umweg über die Wärmeenergie bei der Gewinnung elektrischer Energie aus Sonnenlicht noch effizienter ist als direkte Photovoltaik. Natürlich steigt durch die Verwendung mechanischer Bauteile bei der Nutzung der Dapfenergie auch der Wartungsaufwand aber das dürfte immer noch günstiger sein, als hunderte/tausende km² an Photovoltaikfläche herzustellen.


----------



## Chrismettal (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

ich finde die idee super! das einzige was mir sorgen bereitet ist die tatsache das natürlich bei volleren strassen weniger energie produziert wird was natürlich dazu führt das das stromerzeugnis nicht so krass wie angegeben währe.. aber auf jeden fall eine absolzt geile idee!


----------



## NCphalon (24. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Bei Landstraßen machts Sinn... meistens schwach befahren und wenig Schatten


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Ja da schon  (wenn ich mir zb route66 in amerika anschau machts seehr sinn )
allerdings bei autobahnen in deutschland zb vorallem bei stau machts keinen wirklichen sinn..


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Freu mich schon auf Meldungen wie: "Bitte alle so viel Auto fahren wie möglich, ein AKW wurde abgeschalten"


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

nein eben nicht ?  ist es nicht so das autos schatten auf die solarpanels machen und somit weniger strom erzeugt wird ?


----------



## Explosiv (25. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Sollen jetzt Straßen aus Glas gebaut werden  ?

Nette Idee, mehr aber auch nicht .

Edit:

@*NCphalon*

Jede Aufrauhung eines Glasmaterials verändert unweigerlich auch die Streuung des einfallenden Lichts. Das Licht wäre nicht kontrollierbar zu nutzen und dadurch wäre die Ganze Sache äußerst uneffektiv.


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## L.B. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

An sich ist das keine schlechte Idee, aber eine Straße ist der denkbar ungünstigste Ort für die Stromerzeugung durch solch empfindliche Photovoltaik-Technik. Mit den Platten alleine ist es schließlich nicht getan, sie müssten auf dämpfendem Material gelagert werden, damit sie nicht bei der ersten Überfahrt durch einen LKW brechen und der Untergrund darunter muss auch noch befestigt werden. 
Da wäre es schon sinnvoller entsprechende Panels an Orten mit höherer Sonneneinstrahlung zu installieren. Die Fläche ungenutzer Wüstengebiete auf der Erde ist nämlich mit Sicherheit größer als die Fläche des Straßennetzes der USA.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> nein eben nicht ?  ist es nicht so das autos schatten auf die solarpanels machen und somit weniger strom erzeugt wird ?


 
Hehe, einer hat drum geschrieben "Spulen" im Asphalt und durch die Induktion (Stahl) mit dem Auto gibts Strom..


----------



## exa (26. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

@ L.B. viel Spaß beim Verlegen der Leitungen und zerstören des Ökosystems Wüste. Schonmal was von Wanderdünen gehört? irgendwann ist vom Solarpanel nix mehr zu sehen-> kein Strom, zudem wirkt vom Wind bewegter Sand wie Schmirgelpapier, und somit ist die Lebensdauer viel zu gering, allein die Leitungen würden es wahrscheinlich keine Dekade lang aushalten. Auf die Anzahl und Länge der Komponenten gesehen hättest du mehr Reperaturkosten als Gewinn fürs Stromnetz...

Wenn man wirklich "sinnvoll" Strom erzeugen will heißt die Lösung meiner Meinung nach Heimerzeugung durch Kombination verschiedener Techniken, was bei der Planung beginnt. Dazu große Fensterfronten nach Süden ausrichten und die so durch 3-fach Verglasung im Haus gefangene Solarwärme effektiv durch eine Klimaanlage im Haus verteilen und die Überschüssige Energie durch eine Wärmepumpe schicken. Fenster zum öffnen gibt es nicht. Zusätzlich ein Blockheizkraftwerk, das die Bewegung in elektrische Energie umwandelt und die Abwärme für die Heizung nutzt. Die im Sommer unbrauchbare Abwärme wird wieder durch die Wärmepumpe geschickt, und dann durch eine Stromturbine gejagt. um den Wasserbedarf kümmert sich ein Tank im Boden unterm Haus, der nicht nur das Wasser speichert, sondern auch überschüssige Wärme, das Konzept gibt es aktuell, indem man um einen Wassertank ein Haus baut. So kann jederzeit die Wärmepumoe und somit die Stromturbine gespeist werden. Nebenbei bereitet eine Filteranlage Trinkwasser, die Toilette kann ungefiltert gespeist werden und die Waschmaschine teilgefiltert. Falls nun noch ein Loch in der Wärmeerzeugung besteht nutzt man zusätzlich Erdwärme nutzen. Klar ist das alles relativ teuer, zahlt sich aber nach 15 Jahren aus und bringt dann Gewinne, man ist völlig unabhängig-> Strom-, Wasser und Heizungsrechnung ade...

Auch ist das natürlich nur für Neubauten möglich, allerdings kann man auch alte Häuser in vielen Dingen veressern: neue prozessorgesteuerte Heizung, bessere Isolation (kann man in beim Neustreichen gleich mitmachen), 3-fach verglaste Fenster und Thermorolladen senken die Heizungskosten um locker 30%, bis zu 70% sind möglich. Neue Waschmaschine und sehr billige Mechanische Apparaturen in Toilette und Duschkopf sowie Wasserhähnen drücken den Wasserverbrauch, Strom lässt sich durch abschaltbare Steckdosenleisten und LED Beleuchtung inkl Bwewegungmelder oder Hitzesensoren sparen.

Alles in allem lassen sich Energiekosten SOFORT um 30% senken, wenn man auf Sparsamkeit gepolt ist. Wenn das jeder macht, braucht man sich um die Energieversorgung schon gar nicht mehr so zu sorgen...

Das Problem ist wie so oft: die Bequemlichkeit und die Kurzsichtigkeit (aktuelle Kosten) verhindern, das die vorhandenen Techniken auch eingesetzt werden


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

Es gibt nicht nur Wüsten mit Wanderdünen (btw. eher die Ausnahme als die Regel...) sondern auch Steinwüsten, Halbwüsten, Salzwüsten etc etc etc.


----------



## exa (26. März 2011)

*AW: Straßenbelag könnte die Energieprobleme der Welt lösen*

bleibt immernoch die Störung des Ökosystems sowie die nicht immer ganz unproblematische politische Beziehung zu den passenden Ländern, ganz zu schweigen vom Transport...

wenn schon ein Seekabel von Norwegen nach Deutschland solche Probleme macht, wie sieht es dann erst mit Wüstenkabeln aus??? Außerdem müsste man die Flächen scharf bewachen, denn ich denke in Wüstengebieten sind Solarpanele ein begehrtes Gut zu stehlen...


----------

